# Netzwerkvariablen zwischen Wago 750-881 und RaspberryPi?



## FredlFesl (9 November 2015)

Hi!

Ist es möglich zwischen Wago 750-881 und RaspberryPi Netzwerkvariablen auszutauschen?

Hab eine Wago 750-881 und möchte gerne die Web-Visu mit einsetzen. Leider ist der Speicher zu gering und die WebVisu ist ziemlich langsam, wenn ich die Zykluszeit herunternehme.
Ich habe mir jetzt gedacht, dass ich den Raspberry Pi nehme und dort die Visualisierung laufen lasse und die Daten für die Visualisierung über Netzwerkvariablen austausche.

Wäre das eine Möglichkeit?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## GLT (10 November 2015)

Wäre wohl die einfachste Methode -ja.


----------



## FredlFesl (11 November 2015)

Ich werde es einmal ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## FredlFesl (17 Dezember 2015)

Hallo.

Hab mir jetzt einen geholt. Ich habe das Problem dass ich ihn  in Codesys nicht finde.

Hab soweit alles nach Anleitung gemacht. Kann auch auf den Pi zugreifen über PUTTY. 


In der Anleitung (RaspberryPI_CodesysV3_FirstSteps_DE.pdf) steht man soll über das Menü tools update Raspberry Pi auswählen. ABER ICH FINDE ES NICHT, WO SOLL DAS SEIN! 



Wenn Ich in Codesys einen Scan durchführe finde ich den PI einfach nicht.



Was mache ich falsch.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## fmx (18 Dezember 2015)

Nur mal zur Info:
Du hast auch die Möglichkeit, die Python-Lib pymodbus auf dem RaspberryPi einzusetzen und damit per Modbus mit der Steuerung zu kommunizieren. Klappt auch recht gut.

Ansonsten: Ich habe den Raspi jetzt mehrfach mit der Codesys 3.5 Runtime ausgestattet, das hat eigentlich immer super geklappt.


----------

